# bluefinned tunafish



## Gaftop Larree (Feb 1, 2011)

my good buddie maynerd wus tellin me last nite that his secund cusin who flys a f16 jet saw a whole bunch of big ole bluefinned tunafish swimmin round at some place called the boobie or sumthing like that he said it like 30 mile away from land....man i wanna go out ther and get me won lol:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

maybe the lumps?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

:laughing: Nipple?


----------



## Gaftop Larree (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep thats what he sed...nipple! Lol i new it had sumthing too do with a titty....hell if i was a tunafish id be at the nipple to!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Daing


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

damned ol bluefin ? i sure would like to catch one of dem things , herd they pul hard ! how you catch em gaftop ?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught 3 in the bay yesterday on cut mullet. All small ones, nothing bigger than 500 lbs


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

There are no bluefin left in the ocean. Or yellowfin. Or grouper. Or red snapper.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Caught 3 in the bay yesterday on cut mullet. All small ones, nothing bigger than 500 lbs


Try the number 2 bouy next time.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Funny Thread! 

Good to see ya'll here having fun...

Jimmy


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

I wana get me won tu!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

If there's lumps on the nipple , I think we have a problem.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

a few days ago we caught and released two bluefins at the number 8 buoy right here in the bay, took 72 hours to get the first guy in on 12lb test, but only took 30 sec to get the other in on 6in steal cable with a 40 foot boom crane both where around 800 or so pounds:thumbsup:


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

bigrick said:


> If there's lumps on the nipple , I think we have a problem.


 My ole lady said she was getting a mammory gram and after spending all day looking for the stripper at my front door, she came home to tell me they was looking for some of them there lumps.


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

Me want more laffs,more bluefin tuna stories.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

matt mcleod said:


> caught 3 in the bay yesterday on cut mullet. All small ones, nothing bigger than 500 lbs


lmao


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Why are their fins blue are they sad????


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Yes, they are sad. Sad that they are now on the endangered species list...


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

Funny stuff!!!!!


----------

